# Немного о финансовом вопросе



## andruha (6 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте,дело в том что что,при истончении хряща(протрузия)хирург,хочет воткнуть межостистый.имплант Diam.,сказав при этом что он титановый,операция бесплатно,только надо заплатить за имплант75 тысяч.Однако прочитав в харрактеристики этого импланта,вы найдёте,что он сделан из силикона и только крепления сделаны из титановых скрепок,что уже наводт на мысль ,что хирург врёт и изначально завысил цену,зная безвыходность ситуации.При этом намекая,что в Иркутске только он один делает такие операции.
Знающие люди подскажите,неужели силиконовая прокладка и 40 минутная операция стоит 75 тысяч(операция бесплатно),Где можно узнать реальную стоимость импланта?И Можно ли сделать такую операцию подешевле и где?Большое спасибо!yahoo


----------



## Наталия Ф. (6 Мар 2011)

Имплант Вы будете покупать в фирме, специализирующейся на поставке имплантов из Германии. По крайней мере так в Москве. Импланты эти из Германии, цена официальная, в налоговой Вам должны будут вернуть НДС, т.к в Германии такого налога нет.


----------



## vzdribadyk (7 Мар 2011)

В большинстве случаев протрузии лечатся успешно консервативно,  или на крайний случай, люди делают лазерную вапоризацию или метод холодной плазмы... Выложите тут снимки и наши доктора вам скажут, что вам предпринять в этой ситуации


----------



## ZergeZ (7 Мар 2011)

У нас в Питере абсолютно точно также. Операция БЕСПЛАТНО , а имплантант ДИАМ  стоит ( по данными на май 2010)  78 тыс. Если заказываешь сразу два - то небольшая скидка.  Если второй не понадобится  - деньги вернут.


----------



## Нася (8 Мар 2011)

ZergeZ написал(а):


> У нас в Питере абсолютно точно также. Операция БЕСПЛАТНО , а имплантант ДИАМ  стоит ( по данными на май 2010)  78 тыс. Если заказываешь сразу два - то небольшая скидка.  Если второй не понадобится  - деньги вернут.



Это в какой больнице операции бесплатно делают?


----------



## Анна_85 (14 Апр 2011)

Добрый день, скажите пожалуйста сколько стоит операция по удалению грыжи в позвоночнике и бывают ли они бесплатными? У моего папы в 58 лет выяснилось что есть грыжа в позвоночнике и её надо срочно удалять. Подскажите как нам быть, ведь я читала на форуме что её можно и не удалять а лечить с помощью хотьбы. Но дело в том что папа совсем не может встать на ноги, он передвигаеться на карачьках как маленький ребёнок так как уже две недели ужасно болит левая нога. Уколы, таблетки не помогают. Есть ли возможность сделать эту операцию бесплатно? Если нет то сколько она будет стоить? Заранее Вам благодарна. С уважением, Анна.


----------



## vzdribadyk (14 Апр 2011)

Это зависит от грыжи, где она расположенна(в какую сторону вылезла) размера позвоночного канала, и размеров самой грыжи, нужно снимки вам показать тут, т.к операции бывают разные, и соответственно стоимость их тоже от 30 до 100 с лишним тысяч рублей


----------



## IrinaNsk (14 Апр 2011)

Бесплатно видимо можно сделать, к примеру вызвав скорую и если врачи решат, что есть показания к срочной операции. то прооперируют. Если решат что таких показаний нет, то могут назначить плановую операцию, будете ждать ее долго от нескольких месяцев до бесконечности, видимо. Я год назад записывалась в очередь на плановую операцию в новосибирском НИИТО, сказали, позвонят, до сих пор не звонили, видимо еще очередь не подошла. Ну, я и не ждала конечно, делала платно, выбрав на мой взгляд лучших специалистов. Мне сама операция и стационар в платной больнице обошлась где-то в 70 тыс. руб. Но надо помнить, что операция это только пол дела, важна и послеоперационная реабилитация, ее я решила доверить тоже частной клинике, это у меня вышло еще около 40 тыс., да плюс лекарства. Все удовольствие обошлось около 120 тыс. руб. Но правильно было замечено выше, что все индивидуально.


----------



## tortoise (14 Апр 2011)

если только на карачках передвигается- вызывайте скорую, как минимум в стационаре бесплатно прокапают- может полегчает, а может и прооперируют бесплатно. Знакомого в НИИТО в Новосибирске прооперировали бесплатно, по скорой привезли, но он "только глазами шевелить мог"


----------



## erix (14 Апр 2011)

если у вас нет снимка МРТ - надо сделать, но это не бесплатно! вообще, если у вас есть полис ОМС - то операция бесплатна (если только хирурга с анестезиологом отдельно "отблагодарить" захотите). Идите к неврологу по месту жительства (или вызывайте на дом, в некоторых случаях, они ходят по вызовам, у нас, вот, ходят, правда раз в неделю), жалуйтесь, что жизни нет совсем, он даст направление на госпитализацию, хоть в неврологию... а там и лечение и консультация нейрохирурга


----------



## IrinaNsk (14 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> если только на карачках передвигается- вызывайте скорую, как минимум в стационаре бесплатно прокапают- может полегчает, а может и прооперируют бесплатно. Знакомого в НИИТО в Новосибирске прооперировали бесплатно, по скорой привезли, но он "только глазами шевелить мог"



Расскажите, пожалуйста, успешно ли прооперировали Вашего знакомого в НИИТО? Как теперь он себя чувствует? Доволен ли?


----------



## tortoise (14 Апр 2011)

Не самый близкий знакомый, когда заболела, начала собирать информацию о ВСЕХ методах лечения изо ВСЕХ доступных источников, включая «сарафанное радио», в частности сейчас я говорю о папе моего парикмахера.
Лет ему за 60, увезли по скорой, прооперировали около месяца назад, поясничный отдел.
Результат- ходит, даже уже на рынок за продуктами ходил, старается не сидеть, я ему про клинику с тренажерами рассказала, куда сама хожу- вдохновился. Когда скорую вызывали, совсем не мог двигаться. Боли остались, но терпимые , есть небольшое онемение, но на сколько я понимаю для таких сроков, это нормально.
Зато знакомый по работе, контрагент, там же  платно прооперировал шейный отдел, около года назад, стало лучше чем до операции, жить можно, но именно «жить можно», наделся, что качество жизни будет хотя бы 90%, оценивает на 60%, но насколько я знаю- физкультурой он пренебрегает, не считает нужным.
Не все от хирургов зависит,  даже если это УРОВЕНЬ.


----------



## IrinaNsk (14 Апр 2011)

А я попросила поделиться Вас впечатлениями, как раз потому что была год назад там на консультации нейрохирурга и у меня практически чисто интуитивно сложилось негативное впечатление, интуиции своей я доверилась и прооперировалась в другом месте. А уже после этого слышала не один негативный отзыв о результатах операций в НИИТО. А на рынок за продуктами через месяц после операции – это круто, точнее неосмотрительно. А в на какие тренажеры и в какую клинику ходите? С чем боритесь? Какой эффект?


----------



## tortoise (14 Апр 2011)

Ох не знаю, тема чужая..... сори если нельзя
В августе диагностировали L5S1 экструзия 8 мм и L5L4 протрузия 5 мм, боль в правой ноге по лампасу, не приятно но не сильно.
первое обострение было снято за неделю амбулаторно (физио, массаж, вольтарен, мильгама-все как у всех), то что я обзавелась проблемой на всю жизнь на тот момент не дошло.
В декабре началось второе, сначала было улучшение, потом после похода в центр Бубновского (не знаю как где, но в Новосибирске, это просто безобразие, а не лечение позвоночника) стало очень плохо, легла в железку, консультировалась с хирургом, сказали, если положительной динамики не будет- надо резать, ч/з 10 дней с хорошей динамикой выписалась. ЛФК начала еще в больнице, и сейчас зарядка, прогулки, тренажеры, цигун (оздоровительный, совсем без "бойцовских" налетов), очень хочу вернуться на йогу, пока боюсь.
Боюсь что обвинят в предвзятости, наберите в яндексе "клиника PNF" и галочку Новосибирск, первая ссылка...... это тренажеры, а цигун в областной врачебно-физкультурном диспансере.
Эффект =  качество жизни восстановила на 100% , но от чего не знаю, я полностью поменяла "поведение" , включая бросание курить,  на долго ли не знаю,  рано говорить все ли я делаю правильно, что вредит , что помогает, жизнь покажет.


----------



## IrinaNsk (14 Апр 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Боюсь что обвинят в предвзятости, наберите в яндексе "клиника PNF" и галочку Новосибирск, первая ссылка...... это тренажеры, а цигун в областной врачебно-физкультурном диспансере.
> Эффект = качество жизни восстановила на 100% , но от чего не знаю, я полностью поменяла "поведение" , включая бросание курить, на долго ли не знаю, рано говорить все ли я делаю правильно, что вредит , что помогает, жизнь покажет.



Спасибо, с PNF понятно, я уже читала статью об этом, а как цигун Вам лично, какой-то эффект чувствуется, я обдумываю пойти на цигун или йогу, не могу решить.


----------



## tortoise (14 Апр 2011)

Про цигун, хожу недавно, меньше месяца, там исключительно оздоровительный вариант, никаких сложных поз, никаких резких движений, навредить, по- моему НЕВОЗМОЖНО.  Будет ли польза? Я уверена будет, для меня - будет, для других, не знаю, не для всех. Это скорей медитация в движении настрой на здоровье.  Если такие практики вам в принципе интересны, сходите посмотрите, а вдруг понравиться. Если всегда нравилась более активная нагрузка, скорее всего будет скучно, покажется глупым занятием. Тогда лучше на тренажеры- там и зарядка и сами тренажеры классные, и вместо тренера врач.
На йогу еще боюсь, вернее рано еще, там все же и прогибы и наклоны, не уверена я в своем "корсете" еще.  Покачаюсь еще пока.


----------



## Нася (14 Апр 2011)

Аня, от темы как-то отвлеклись. Прекрасно понимаю, что значит ползать на четвереньках и до поликлиники , тем более до небожителя наших поликлиник невролога (шепотом, чтобы гнев ЕГО не навлечь) не дойти.
Тем не менее, до МРТ добраться надо.  А для этого надо обезболиться. Если совсем ничего не обзеболивает - значит только скорая.
Или МРТ уже есть? Тогда договаривайтесь с докторами больницы.  Обычная грыжа по ОМС бесплатно, но нейрохирурги сумму озвучивают. Дороже 30-40 000 быть не должно.
У нас, в СПб в больнице некоторых и совсем бесплатно оперировали, если видят, что денег реально нет. Но если дети беспокоятся, то с детей возьмут, скорее всего.
И если по показаниям срочно - то делайте срочно. Не тяните.


----------



## Буся (14 Апр 2011)

Операция по показаниям, при наличии полиса ОМС  бесплатна в порядке очереди . Вне очереди - по срочным показаниям. В каком регионе Вы живете? Делала в декабре в Самаре - БЕСПЛАТНО, даже анестезиолог не предлагал оплатить "хороший" наркоз.


----------



## kuhtik (14 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Операция по показаниям, при наличии полиса ОМС бесплатна в порядке очереди . Вне очереди - по срочным показаниям. В каком регионе Вы живете? Делала в декабре в Самаре - БЕСПЛАТНО, даже анестезиолог не предлагал оплатить "хороший" наркоз.


 
Аналогично, операция должна у меня была быть плановой, но положили аж на две недели раньше, когда позвонила и сказала, что нога парализована, и на второую ногу пошло уже, быстро велели явиться раньше плана, и через два дня сразу прооперировали, аж в воскресение бригада вышла.


----------



## Нася (14 Апр 2011)

Вот, тем более!!! Советы бывалых!)


----------



## Нюшка (14 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Тогда договаривайтесь с докторами больницы. Обычная грыжа по ОМС бесплатно, но нейрохирурги сумму озвучивают. Дороже 30-40 000 быть не должно.
> У нас, в СПб в больнице некоторых и совсем бесплатно оперировали, если видят, что денег реально нет. Но если дети беспокоятся, то с детей возьмут, скорее всего.


Нась, и что, многие уже "сидят"?


----------



## Буся (15 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> но нейрохирурги сумму озвучивают. Дороже 30-40 000 быть не должно.
> У нас, в СПб в больнице некоторых и совсем бесплатно оперировали, если видят, что денег реально нет. Но если дети беспокоятся, то с детей возьмут, скорее всего.


Не, у нас счас такого нет, боятся. Но болящие все равно сами деньги суют, в благодарность или чтоб внимательнее относились. Со мной в палате 4 девочки еще лежали, так всем бесплатно сделали, даже за наркоз, как раньше, не просили ничего. А одну женщину на скорой привезли, так ей сразу и сделали операции, правда, не очень удачно - запущенный случай был.


----------



## Анна_85 (15 Апр 2011)

Огромное спасибо всем, кто ответил . Мы как раз вчера сделали МРТ ( поясничного отдела) имеется грыжа 6-ть мм. и ещё специалист который делал сказал что у папы остеохондроз. Сказал что все вопросы теперь к лечащему врачу. Вот теперь с мамой ломаем голову, нужно ли удалять грыжу такого размера? Или все боли  всё таки от остеохондроза...?


----------



## vzdribadyk (15 Апр 2011)

Остеохондроз в таком возрасте есть абсолютно у всех))) это естественное старение организма...выложите сюда снимки, грыжа у вас средних размеров, только вот ширина позвоночного канала бывает разная... Много примеров когда, грыжа даже в 7мм и более, вела себя без симптоматики ...


----------



## Нася (15 Апр 2011)

> Нась, и что, многие уже "сидят"?


Нюшк, все работают, довольны и счастливы. Мне при первичном осмотре сразу озвучили 30000.  И у всех одна и та же такса. За бесплатно я знала только двоих, одна в очереди  2 месяца ждала, вторая - знакомая  зав. отделением. Он же ей и делал.
Мне было не жалко в тот момент, лишь бы сделали и полегчало. Пенсионерка со мной лежала во второй раз - сказали сами не можете, пусть дети заплатят. Заплатили.  Я думала везде так.


----------



## erix (15 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Нюшк, все работают, довольны и счастливы. Мне при первичном осмотре сразу озвучили 30000. И у всех одна и та же такса. За бесплатно я знала только двоих, одна в очереди 2 месяца ждала, вторая - знакомая зав. отделением. Он же ей и делал.
> Мне было не жалко в тот момент, лишь бы сделали и полегчало. Пенсионерка со мной лежала во второй раз - сказали сами не можете, пусть дети заплатят. Заплатили. Я думала везде так.


а меня в пятницу перевели из неврологии и во вторник уже порезали.. по ОМС.. единственное что - я платную палату выпросила. со мной госспитализировалась бабушка из области, она не попала в план операций на след.неделю - наш добрый  доктор ее "порезал" в воскресенье.. )
я к тому что, никаких очередей, в принципе... если показано - сделают в ближайшее время.


----------



## Нюшка (15 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> . Я думала везде так.


Ну там, где прокуратура спит, может и так)))...  Ни от кого в Перми не слышала, чтоб платили)))), правда, у нас я б не рискнула оперироваться....


----------



## Буся (15 Апр 2011)

Анна_85 написал(а):


> Вот теперь с мамой ломаем голову, нужно ли удалять грыжу такого размера?


Почему этим занимаетесь Вы с мамой , а не специалист?  Выложите снимки МРТ на форум, врачи подскажут - делать или нет, ну и очный осмотр врача никто не отменял


----------



## рефлексотерапевт (15 Апр 2011)

Анна_85 написал(а):


> Добрый день, скажите пожалуйста сколько стоит операция по удалению грыжи в позвоночнике и бывают ли они бесплатными? У моего папы в 58 лет выяснилось что есть грыжа в позвоночнике и её надо срочно удалять. Подскажите как нам быть, ведь я читала на форуме что её можно и не удалять а лечить с помощью хотьбы. Но дело в том что папа совсем не может встать на ноги, он передвигаеться на карачьках как маленький ребёнок так как уже две недели ужасно болит левая нога. Уколы, таблетки не помогают. Есть ли возможность сделать эту операцию бесплатно? Если нет то сколько она будет стоить? Заранее Вам благодарна. С уважением, Анна.



а где вы живёте ??


----------



## Анна_85 (16 Апр 2011)

рефлексотерапевт написал(а):


> а где вы живёте ??


Мы из Москвы.


----------



## Анна_85 (16 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Почему этим занимаетесь Вы с мамой , а не специалист?  Выложите снимки МРТ на форум, врачи подскажут - делать или нет, ну и очный осмотр врача никто не отменял


Операцию нам уже отменили, сказали будут лечить. Вот только сказали что нужен какой то корсет или бандаж, а где его приобрести не сказали. Вы случайно не знаете? Как он называется и где его приобрести?


----------



## Lari (16 Апр 2011)

Анна_85 написал(а):


> Вот только сказали что нужен какой то корсет или бандаж, а где его приобрести не сказали. Вы случайно не знаете? Как он называется и где его приобрести?



Можете посмотреть здесь цены
http://www.farmalib.ru/nakostylnik_aversus_ooo_9819-name/


----------



## Буся (17 Апр 2011)

Посмотрите сайты ортопедических салонов, эти пояса продаются там.


----------



## kuhtik (17 Апр 2011)

Да и просто в аптеках есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2011)

Высота 30 см (на пока), и 4-6 вставок.


----------



## кристинка (17 Апр 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Высота 30 см (на пока), и 4-6 вставок.



я тоже  себе купила....но мне в нём ни нра....одеваю только в зал , я и беременная была ни носила никаких поясов один дискомфорт от них чувствовала---правда мне тогда 20 было....наверное никаких протрузий не было


----------



## Анна_85 (17 Апр 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Высота 30 см (на пока), и 4-6 вставок.


Это нам пояс нужен 30 см? Я Вас правильно поняла?


----------



## кристинка (17 Апр 2011)

Анна_85 написал(а):


> Это нам пояс нужен 30 см? Я Вас правильно поняла?


видимо вам, извините что влезла в чужую тему---для информации я купила фирмы жезанн---1400 рублей---6 вставок сзади и спереди на липучке и ещё побокам дополнительными резиночками дотягиваеться


----------



## Анна_85 (17 Апр 2011)

А


кристинка написал(а):


> видимо вам, извините что влезла в чужую тему---для информации я купила фирмы жезанн---1400 рублей---6 вставок сзади и спереди на липучке и ещё побокам дополнительными резиночками дотягиваеться


А где в аптеке покупали?


----------



## kuhtik (17 Апр 2011)

Я покупала в аптеке, поскольку, это ближайшее место (в соседнем доме) куда, смогла доползти до операции. А, вообще, есть специализированные магазины/отделы. У меня, например, в поликлинике такой отдел был, а невролог, к кокторому я регулярно ползала на прием даже не упомянул об этом(!!!). Поищите. Я покупала с 4-мя пластинами, полужесткий, 30 см. Очень удачно, после операции - обязательно был, и потом не раз пригодился, и до сих пор.


----------



## кристинка (17 Апр 2011)

Анна_85 написал(а):


> А
> 
> А где в аптеке покупали?


Отелы есть ----товары для здоровья, оычно в крупных торговых центрах расположены  там всякие корсеты разной степени поддержки (я почитала этот именно тот что надо оказался)
там ещё обычно в ассортименте момимо корсетов бриджи всякие ....аппараты для электростимуляции, в каждом городе есть---у нас на 300 000 населения и то 2 или 3


----------



## Нюшка (18 Апр 2011)

Анна, наберите в любом поисковике ортопедический салон москва и выбирайте корсет ближайший к дому


----------



## Александр Филатов (10 Сен 2011)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Ну там, где прокуратура спит, может и так)))... Ни от кого в Перми не слышала, чтоб платили)))), правда, у нас я б не рискнула оперироваться....


М-да... Прочёл посты в этой теме и ещё раз убедился - есть Москва, а есть Россия. Правда, как я понял, и кое-где по России операции по 30, 40, 100 тысяч... Абалдеть-с. Прокуратура в таких местах, где положено по ОМС людей оперировать, а врачи суммы озвучивают - не просто спит, а в летаргическом сне находится. Пока платный заказ на неподелившихся не поступит, наверное.
Я понимаю, когда тебя уже выписывают и ты после получения выписки от души решил врача поблагодарить некоей суммой (опять же, если есть хоть несколько Рублей) без всяких намёков или озвучиваний с его стороны. Но когда внаглую заранее предупреждают, что надо заплатить - это уже борзо.
На собственном опыте убедился, что есть места, где нейрохирурги реально оперируют и лечат грыжи по ОМС, и ни в какой форме не требуют взяток. Мне повезло на врачей и медперсонал нейрохирургического отделения Саратовской городской больницы №6 им. Кошелева. Если учесть, что я не из Саратовской губернии, так мне вообще повезло, что по ОМС прооперировали межпозвоночную грыжу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2011)

Это хорошо.


----------



## veters09 (17 Дек 2011)

Какая ориентировочно цена на операцию по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи лазером?


----------



## andriashka (11 Янв 2012)

Не секрет, что большинство видов оперативного лечения процедура не из дешевых. Цены разнятся и от вида сложности операций и от клиник и от регионов. Хотелось бы знать кто, сколько, за что  и где заплатил. Думаю людям будет легче ориентироваться.


----------



## Мила_Я (11 Янв 2012)

За лазерную нуклеопластику заплатили примерно 10 000 руб,
операция динамической стабилизации примерно 70 000 руб (60 000 из них стоил Coflex),
операция по удалению импланта и пребывание в стационаре БЕСПЛАТНО


----------



## Елена Чикова (11 Янв 2012)

Филиал №1 Бурденко в Красногорске.
Госпитализация 24 000 руб.
Операция + Coflex + мембрана 78 000 руб
Надеюсь, что БЕСПЛАТНОГО продолжения не будет


----------



## andriashka (13 Янв 2012)

Надеюсь написал(а):


> Вопрос не в том: надо-не надо, а в том могу- не могу. А реально очень хочу на восстановительный курс лечения. 20 тыс. надо. Коплю. Думаю ещё года полтора буду копить, а там глядишь или каюк или само рассосётся.


Понимаю. Меня вот тут спрашивают..почему к доктору Ступину в медцентр не обращаюсь? Да потому, что понимаю...за комплексный курс надо выложить тыс 70.  Придется секвестировать свой бюджет))))))


----------



## Надеюсь (13 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Понимаю. Меня вот тут спрашивают..почему к доктору Ступину в медцентр не обращаюсь? Да потому, что понимаю...за комплексный курс надо выложить тыс 70. Придется секвестировать свой бюджет))))))


Ого............   Тогда будем прикладывать  куринный помёт и лечиться самовнушением!


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

МРТ - 3500 (крестец), 4500 (шея), 4500 (крестец)
Пьявки - 750 за процедуру.
Лечение в стайер (массаж позвоночника, аутогравитационная кушетка) - по 1100 рублей за каждый день, один этап 30 дней, нужно 60 дней при грыже. Иногда 45.
Бобырь - 5-6 сеансов. В каждом мануалка 2500, иглотерапия 1700. Удар воздухом - 750 вроде за процедуру.

Прием невролога - 900 рублей.
Дорогие уколы Мовалис - 500 рублей за 3 штуки. ;-)

Меня не напрягло. Все расходы меньше половины зарплаты за месяц. Если бы кто вернул позвоночник в начальное состояние, отдал бы и всю зарплату. Но как говорится, позно пить Боржоми, когда почки в унитазе.

Да, операция в Бурденко стоит где-то 70-80 тысяч, мне озвучивали.


----------



## Елена Чикова (14 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> МРТ - 3500 (крестец), 4500 (шея), 4500 (крестец)
> Пьявки - 750 за процедуру.
> Лечение в стайер (массаж позвоночника, аутогравитационная кушетка) - по 1100 рублей за каждый день, один этап 30 дней, нужно 60 дней при грыже. Иногда 45.
> Бобырь - 5-6 сеансов. В каждом мануалка 2500, иглотерапия 1700. Удар воздухом - 750 вроде за процедуру.
> ...


А Алфлутоп по 1400 за 5 ампул не хотите? А когда его назначают №10?
Операция сама не дорогая - чуть больше 15000, в разы дороже получились "запчасти"


----------



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

Кстати, да, забыл, Алфлутоп. Тоже прикупил 5 ампул, надо десять. ;-)
Плюс нахождение в госпитале тоже стоит денег, правда, дешевле, чем в гостинице - 2500 в день что ли.


----------



## Ольга . (14 Янв 2012)

Разговор об Алфлутопе  перенесен в Хондропротекторы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Понимаю. Меня вот тут спрашивают..почему к доктору Ступину в медцентр не обращаюсь? Да потому, что понимаю...за комплексный курс надо выложить тыс 70. Придется секвестировать свой бюджет))))))


Не хотел вмешиваться в разговор.
Но может вам поднять трубку телефона и получить информацию правдивую.
Можно и на сайте посмотреть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2012)

Надеюсь написал(а):


> Ого............ Тогда будем прикладывать куринный помёт и лечиться самовнушением!


Сеанс 2600 рублей, 8-10 сеансов.
Если поёт от экстрасенса, то намного дороже.
В 90-х в Коктебеле, лектор-целитель продавал запаренную козью мочу, так очередь стояла.


----------



## andriashka (15 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сеанс 2600 рублей, 8-10 сеансов.
> Если поёт от экстрасенса, то намного дороже.
> В 90-х в Коктебеле, лектор-целитель продавал запаренную козью мочу, так очередь стояла.


Я помню комедию с Джигарханяном...предприимчиво впаривавшем сперму горного козла))))))
Да я немного ошибся...чуть больше выходит. Я исходил из одного курса для острого периода и двух реабилитационных..30 сеансов. Ну не верю я в чудесное исцеление за 8-10 сеансов..ну не верю))))))) Ну не 30 может..а 20 как минимум надо же


----------



## andriashka (15 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотел вмешиваться в разговор.
> Но может вам поднять трубку телефона и получить имнформацию правдивую.
> Моржо и на сайте помотреть.


На сайте и подсмотрел


----------



## Галюня (17 Янв 2012)

Мне нейрохирург сказал: "Имплантант 170 тыс., а мы, врачи работаем бесплатно". Привела дословно. Не знаю, что за имплантант он мне предлагал (не озвучил). Отправил искать деньги, а пока я их ищу хотел делать уколы с кальцием в спиномозговой канал, дабы подпитать диск и приподнять его, чтобы на время избавить от боли (опять не шучу, почти слово в слово). Кстати сказал, что процедура дорогая, но он мне как коллеге без кассы сделает дешевле. И еще я у нас не видела, чтобы врачи бесплатно работали(сталкиваться приходится часто). Благодарна ему бесконечно, за то что напугал и я от страха и отсутствия 170 т. обошлась без операции (ттт).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2012)

Уколы с кальцием. Это как?


----------



## Галюня (17 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Уколы с кальцием. Это как?


Сама не знаю, но врач сказал именно так. Кстати он КМН. Но я побоялась делать эти процедуры.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Ну не верю я в чудесное исцеление за 8-10 сеансов..ну не верю)))))))


 
а напрасно))). Ступин говорит абсолютно реальные вещи.  Устранить боли и вернуть работоспособность в указанные сроки  реально, очень реально. У меня средние сроки 4-5 сеансов при ежедневном посищении. Иногда больной ходит в режиме раз в месяц. Самые длинные курсы лечения при периартрозе 5 сенсов 3-4 недели перерыв затем повтор и т.д.. Сроки зависят от умения больного потерпеть (речь идет о периартрозе) Самый длинный курс с месячными перерывами составлял 8 месяцев, 8 курсов по 5 сеансов. Но там был низкий порог и большая мышечная масса плечевого пояса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> (опять не шучу, почти слово в слово).


 
та не, то дурня какая-то, то он наверное "на пальца" попытался вам по простому что-то объяснить, а вышло как всегда, очередная легенда о кальции подымающем диск.


----------



## andriashka (23 Янв 2012)

Сегодня нейрохирург озвучил стоимость  моей операции...380 тыс. Почка никому не нужна случайно? Продам, сделаю два позвонка.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Янв 2012)

это кажется больше 1000 убитых енотов? Не слабо)))


----------



## Галюня (23 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Сегодня нейрохирург озвучил стоимость моей операции...380 тыс. Почка никому не нужна случайно? Продам, сделаю два позвонка.


Ничего себе цена! Круче, чем мне озвучили! За такие деньги можно, наверно, новый позвоночник купить.
Может это Вас так Бог от операции отводит, может быть все же к Доктору Ступину обратиться?


----------



## andriashka (23 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это кажется больше 1000 убитых енотов? Не слабо)))


Да действительно....правду говорят люди...здоровье не купишь, просто денеЖков не хватит))))))))))))


----------



## Mari35 (23 Янв 2012)

Уж лучше к доктору Ступину!!!! Эффективнее


----------



## andriashka (23 Янв 2012)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Уж лучше к доктору Ступину!!!! Эффективнее


Пока сам в шоке..рассчитывал тыс на 100..ну 150. Сейчас в прострации просто


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2012)

Если приняли решение оперироваться, попробуем качественно уложиться в эти деньги, не у всех счетчика в глазах, хотя вы и не озвучили какая операция, где и с какими добавками.


----------



## andriashka (24 Янв 2012)

Я т


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если приняли решение оперироваться, попробуем качественно уложиться в эти деньги, не у всех счетчика в глазах, хотя вы и не озвучили какая операция, где и с какими добавками.


Я так понял, что в эту сумму входит 30 тыс пребывание в стационаре, сама операция 20 тыс...остальное комплектующие. Я дилетант в области нейрохирургии, но мне объяснили...полное удаление диска, имплант и и металлический стабилизатор. Какой тип не знаю..наверное Диам.


----------



## Елена Чикова (24 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Сегодня нейрохирург озвучил стоимость моей операции...380 тыс. Почка никому не нужна случайно? Продам, сделаю два позвонка.


Да тут одной почки не хватит


----------



## Елена Чикова (24 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Я т
> Я так понял, что в эту сумму входит 30 тыс пребывание в стационаре, сама операция 20 тыс...остальное комплектующие. Я дилетант в области нейрохирургии, но мне объяснили...полное удаление диска, имплант и и металлический стабилизатор. Какой тип не знаю..наверное Диам.


Если принять во внимание, что имплант в среднем стоит 60 тыс, то стабилизатор выходит примерно в 270    Сказать, что я в шоке - ничего не сказать


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2012)

Ой, какую интересную тему обнаружил.. Всё таки пора заканчивать с демпингом...


----------



## Галюня (24 Янв 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Ой, какую интересную тему обнаружил.. Всё таки пора заканчивать с демпингом...


Дорогие наши Доктора, пожалуйста, не надо заканчивать с демпингом, ведь на Вас у нас болящих единственная надежда! Как же мы без Вас, если у нас денюшек не хватит?!
С огромным уважением к Вашему труду и такой же огромной благодарностью за него.


----------



## andriashka (25 Янв 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Ой, какую интересную тему обнаружил.. Всё таки пора заканчивать с демпингом...


Не вздумайте этого делать....наоборот операции надо делать дешевле, технологичней..дабы многим  зарвавшимся клиникам больных не оставалось.)))))))))))


----------



## zMarinaz (25 Янв 2012)

Если бы еще знать на 100%, что операция поможет, то можно и любые деньги заплатить (занять/достать/украсть/продать почку/собрать/потребовать), а когда не понятно, что же будет после операции, да еще если сроки упущены...тут уже точно задумаешься не только о цене.


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2012)

> Не вздумайте этого делать....наоборот операции надо делать дешевле


Я хоть и работаю именно руками, но не хирург. Заметил выраженную тенденцию - чем меньше берёшь денег с пациента, тем он безалабернее относится к лечению и (как это не смешно) с меньшим уважением к доктору...


----------



## leto (25 Янв 2012)

Операция в Бурденко нам стоила 64 тыщ рэ. + 7 тыщ рэ. анализы, но мы не ставили пластинку, а если бы ставили , то + еще примерно 75 тыщ   итого выходит примерно 150 тыщ.


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2012)

Не касаемо денег.. Например у нас на форуме часто пациент(ка) лично просит ответить (например пишет в профиль) на вопросы или высказать своё мнение по теме. Я просматриваю тему, сижу, сочиняю ответ тратя время... В результате от пациента ни ответа, ни привета и даже не знаю - прочитала ли она моё написательство или нет... Вот и думаю - толи это неуважение, толи безразличие, толи наплевательское отношение.... А ведь за подобное врачей чехвостят и в хвост и в гриву по писанному и по неписанному...


----------



## zMarinaz (25 Янв 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Я хоть и работаю именно руками, но не хирург. Заметил выраженную тенденцию - чем меньше берёшь денег с пациента, тем он безалабернее относится к лечению и (как это не смешно) с меньшим уважением к доктору...


Я бы сказала с подозрением...когда врач берет слишком маленькую плату за свою работу я подозреваю где-то подвох...А вообще разные люди бывают, нужно еще уметь определить с кого взять побольше, а с кого поменьше.


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2012)

> нужно еще уметь определить с кого взять побольше, а с кого поменьше.


 Не умею я этого - всегда считал, что предпочтительнее  работать лучше чем другие, чем лучше других брать плату... Но, как видно, пациенты на этой почве делают свои, далеко идущие, выводы...


----------



## Галюня (26 Янв 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Не умею я этого - всегда считал, что предпочтительнее работать лучше чем другие, чем лучше других брать плату... Но, как видно, пациенты на этой почве делают свои, далеко идущие, выводы...


Про хороших врачей всегда молва идет, к ним люди издалека приезжают и денег не жалеют.
А к плохим и за 100 рублей никто не пойдет, разве что с ОРЗ.
С уважением ко всем Докторам форума. Вы у нас все очень хорошие, я бы сказала, что самые лучшие! Огромная Вам всем благодарность за Вашу абсолютно бесплатную помощь нам форумчанам.


----------



## andriashka (30 Янв 2012)

Сколько стоит операция по  микрохирургической декомпрессии позвоночного канала  на одном уровне в сочетании с интраоперационной  фиксацией межостистым фиксатором кофлекс?


----------



## Елена Чикова (30 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Граждане прооперировавшиеся...кто нить из вас доволен вообще то? А то читаю вот и страшно становится самому...ведь сижу и жду очереди на операцию. Записался уже в пять клиник..ждать месяца два очереди))))


За такие деньги еще и ждать так долго? Круто! Кстати, все забываю сказать, что после операции можно будет получить с государства социальный налоговый вычет в размере 13%, главное сохранить все чеки, квитанции, накладные...


----------



## andriashka (30 Янв 2012)

Елена Чикова написал(а):


> За такие деньги еще и ждать так долго? Круто! Кстати, все забываю сказать, что после операции можно будет получить с государства социальный налоговый вычет в размере 13%, главное сохранить все чеки, квитанции, накладные...


Ага..сдохнуть можно стоя в налоговой в очередях..3 НДФЛ, 2 НДФЛ, заявление, лицензия, договор...чувствуешь себя опущенной скотиной увидев перечень документов. Пусть подавятся 50 тысячами..здоровье дороже.


----------



## Елена Чикова (30 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Сколько стоит операция по микрохирургической декомпрессии позвоночного канала на одном уровне в сочетании с интраоперационной фиксацией межостистым фиксатором кофлекс?


Мне делали "интерламинарное удаление секвестра грыжи" за 16 тыс


----------



## andriashka (30 Янв 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте я оперировалась в боткинской ровно год назад 26 я нваря.....удалили грыжу......все делала как говорили не сидела,корсет,лфк......сейчас боли вернулись грыжа на том же месте 7.7х12мм.........предлогают вторую операцию только уже в Бурденко и 19 ГКБ...........сегодня поехала в Боткинскую к своему врачу которая делала операцию...так она мне сказала что вообще не видит грыжу и опустив глаза убежала.... я так и осталась стоять со снимками с мучительной болью в ногах..........вот лежу в больнице сейчас(сделал блокаду) и думаю что делать............лфк уже нельзя..бассейн тоже....вытяжка ни в коем случае.......что делать опять операция в Бурденко.....с стабилизацией за 150т.......


А была какая операция..просто удаление? Без импланта и стабилизатора?


----------



## andriashka (30 Янв 2012)

> Бурденко.....с стабилизацией за 150т.


Ага..еще Диам или Кофлекс стока же)))))))))))


----------



## Елена Чикова (30 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Ага..сдохнуть можно стоя в налоговой в очередях..3 НДФЛ, 2 НДФЛ, заявление, лицензия, договор...чувствуешь себя опущенной скотиной увидев перечень документов. Пусть подавятся 50 тысячами..здоровье дороже.


Не так уж много документов и надо.
- 2-НДФЛ
- копия (с предоставлением подлинника) договора, заключенного с мед.учереждением РФ об оказании мед.услуг, если такой заключался
- копии (с предоставлением подлинников) платежных документов
- справка об оплате мед.услуг для предоставления в налоговую по форме №289/БГ-3-04/256 (от 25.07.01)
Лично я сейчас жду 2-НДФЛ, на этой неделе должны сделать и иду оформлять  соц.вычет.
P.S. Уважаемые модераторы, если опять не там написала, пожалуйста не ругайтесь, я исправлюсь


----------



## Елена Чикова (30 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Ага..еще Диам или Кофлекс стока же)))))))))))


В конце ноября Кофлекс стоил 56 тыс


----------



## andriashka (30 Янв 2012)

Елена Чикова написал(а):


> P.S. Уважаемые модераторы, если опять не там написала, пожалуйста не ругайтесь, я исправлюсь


Они не будут ругаться..это как раз в эту тему подходит как нельзя лучше)))))


----------



## djovani (30 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Ага..сдохнуть можно стоя в налоговой в очередях..3 НДФЛ, 2 НДФЛ, заявление, лицензия, договор...чувствуешь себя опущенной скотиной увидев перечень документов. Пусть подавятся 50 тысячами..здоровье дороже.


А за что такие деньги ?
Я когда своего спросил сколько ? ответ был : тарифов нет, и решил не выделяться от остальных и отблагодарил сколько ,сколько не жалко. А то что она у меня опять выскочила , думаю больше моя вина ,чем хирурга, главное что нет тех болей как до операции.


----------



## Елена Чикова (31 Янв 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> А за что такие деньги ?
> Я когда своего спросил сколько ? ответ был : тарифов нет, и решил не выделяться от остальных и отблагодарил сколько ,сколько не жалко. А то что она у меня опять выскочила , думаю больше моя вина ,чем хирурга, главное что нет тех болей как до операции.


Да нет, тут речь идет о платной операции с получением квитанций, расчеток и т.д. и т.п. Просто ему объявили сумму, от которой волосы на голове начинают шевелиться, я бы даже не раздумывала о возврате части денег. Если уж не на себя, так хоть на детей потратить


----------



## Елена Чикова (31 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Они не будут ругаться..это как раз в эту тему подходит как нельзя лучше)))))


Да, ругаться не стали, просто перенесли все посты


----------



## andriashka (31 Янв 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> А за что такие деньги ?
> Я когда своего спросил сколько ? ответ был : тарифов нет, и решил не выделяться от остальных и отблагодарил сколько ,сколько не жалко. А то что она у меня опять выскочила , думаю больше моя вина ,чем хирурга, главное что нет тех болей как до операции.


Да нет, конечно по ОМС, оперативное лечение и пребывание в стационаре бесплатное. Вот прибамбасы, железки  и шурупы конечно за деньги. Титан и силикон нынче дорогой..действительно порядка 150 тыс обходится. Проблема в том, что ждать очереди придется до полугода, а это не есть гууд. В коммерческих клиниках почти нет очередей, но и расценки иные. Например в Аксис при Бурденко... микрухирургия (простое удаление грыжи без стабилизации) стоит 160 тыс.


----------



## VIKTOR53 (31 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> Да нет, конечно по ОМС, оперативное лечение и пребывание в стационаре бесплатное. Вот прибамбасы, железки и шурупы конечно за деньги. Титан и силикон нынче дорогой..действительно порядка 150 тыс обходится. Проблема в том, что ждать очереди придется до полугода, а это не есть гууд. В коммерческих клиниках почти нет очередей, но и расценки иные. Например в Аксис при Бурденко... микрухирургия (простое удаление грыжи без стабилизации) стоит 160 тыс.


Дешевле наверное приехать вКиев и здесь делать.Простое удаление грыжи обойдется до 10 тыс гривен. 1000 руб покурсу около 250 гривен.


----------



## marina197977 (31 Янв 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> А была какая операция..просто удаление? Без импланта и стабилизатора?


да просто удаление.. а про имплантант  мне даже и не сказали ничего


----------



## marina197977 (31 Янв 2012)

Пожайлуста если есть информация по поводу конструкции вживляемой в позвоночник сколько стоит  она вообще? мне в 19 ГКБ обьявили 250............токо за нее.....


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (1 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Пожайлуста если есть информация по поводу конструкции вживляемой в позвоночник сколько стоит она вообще? мне в 19 ГКБ обьявили 250............токо за нее.....


Дороговато! Можно за 200 поставить.


----------



## Oleg_BS (1 Фев 2012)

VIKTOR53 написал(а):


> Дешевле наверное приехать вКиев и здесь делать.Простое удаление грыжи обойдется до 10 тыс гривен. 1000 руб покурсу около 250 гривен.


Дешевле то оно дешевле, только после операции домой добираться... В Москву, куда бы не шло, ночь в поезде можно перекантоваться, а если с пересадками? Это не в машине на заднем сиденье 30-40 минут до дома полежать - покряхтеть.
А на счет затрат, подтверждаю, обычное удаление секвестра + медикаменты сразу и потом на месяц = 1500-1700 убитых енотов. Сама операция, в среднем, тысяча у.е.
Имплант (по рассказам однопалатников) от 2,5 тыс. у.е.


----------



## andriashka (1 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Пожайлуста если есть информация по поводу конструкции вживляемой в позвоночник сколько стоит она вообще? мне в 19 ГКБ обьявили 250............токо за нее.....


Мне в одной примерно столько же заявили. Верится с трудом...ДИАМ и Кофлекс примерно в 100-150 тыс должны укладываться.


----------



## marina197977 (1 Фев 2012)

интересно а нельзя самой купить и прийти уже с ним? или пошлют?


----------



## anusya (2 Фев 2012)

Я лично выбирала врача, пришла с улицы, не по блату, просто в кабинет на отделение. Он предложил операцию такую, как мне надо было (со стабилизацией, а не просто микродискэктомию). Денег не просил, сказал, квота есть прошлогодняя, сделает бесплатно. Я и не успела даже про это спросить. Такие вот есть врачи. За Диам вообще ничего не взяли, за лекарства тоже... Вообще ни за что ни копейки!!!! Сама потом принесла, сколько было, за отношение, за все...


----------



## Елена Чикова (5 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> интересно а нельзя самой купить и прийти уже с ним? или пошлют?


Я выше уже писала, в ноябре Кофлекс стоил 56 тыс. А вообще, как я поняла, все зависит от больницы. Anusya все сделали бесплатно, я оперировалась на платной основе. Мне пришлось съездить в офис компании, которая занимается всеми этими штучками, и заплатить стоимость, а они уже накануне операции сами привезли имплант.  Так что все будет зависеть от того, где собираетесь оперироваться


----------



## marina197977 (6 Фев 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Я лично выбирала врача, пришла с улицы, не по блату, просто в кабинет на отделение. Он предложил операцию такую, как мне надо было (со стабилизацией, а не просто микродискэктомию). Денег не просил, сказал, квота есть прошлогодняя, сделает бесплатно. Я и не успела даже про это спросить. Такие вот есть врачи. За Диам вообще ничего не взяли, за лекарства тоже... Вообще ни за что ни копейки!!!! Сама потом принесла, сколько было, за отношение, за все...


Обалдеть а если не секрет что за больница? где вы все это сделали?


----------



## djovani (20 Фев 2012)

интересно ,а как он называется по немецки ,этот имплант, хотя бы какой нибудь, хочу пробить сколько он у буржуев стоит, неужели почти 1000 евро.


----------



## Елена Чикова (20 Фев 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> интересно ,а как он называется по немецки ,этот имплант, хотя бы какой нибудь, хочу пробить сколько он у буржуев стоит, неужели почти 1000 евро.


Это вы про Кофлекс?


----------



## Барыня (20 Фев 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Не касаемо денег.. Например у нас на форуме часто пациент(ка) лично просит ответить (например пишет в профиль) на вопросы или высказать своё мнение по теме. Я просматриваю тему, сижу, сочиняю ответ тратя время... В результате от пациента ни ответа, ни привета и даже не знаю - прочитала ли она моё написательство или нет... Вот и думаю - толи это неуважение, толи безразличие, толи наплевательское отношение.... А ведь за подобное врачей чехвостят и в хвост и в гриву по писанному и по неписанному...


 
Здравствуйте, доктор! Спасибо, что вы откликаетесь на проблемы больных, ведь Ваши советы очень важны для пациентов у которых нет " того доктора, который вам поможет" . И советы  всегда поучительны, информативны!!! Пишите и мы будем Вам благодарны!


----------



## djovani (20 Фев 2012)

ну пусть будет Кофлекс


----------



## Мила_Я (20 Фев 2012)

Для пациентов Coflex  стоит примерно 1500 евро, цена зависит от дистрибьютера ну и от договоренности лечебного учреждения и продающей компании.


----------



## djovani (20 Фев 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Для пациентов Coflex стоит примерно 1500 евро, цена зависит от дистрибьютера ну и от договоренности лечебного учреждения и продающей компании.


это цена уже в России или там у буржуев ?


----------



## Елена Чикова (20 Фев 2012)

А вот тоже интересно, если, как я, самому ехать и оплатить имплант, дешевле выходит или одинаково?
Кстати, Диам почти в половину дороже Кофлекса, если я не ошибаюсь


----------



## бунтарка (23 Фев 2012)

Привет народ)) я к вам ворвусь без стука у моего мужа 2 грыжи поясничного отдела, были сегодня на консультации в Бурденко. Зав.отделением сказал что 100% операция и тоже говорил о имплантах, сама операция 90 000, а вот импланты по 75 000 за каждый и того 240 000. Проштудировала весь инет,  цен нигде нет. А меня терзают сомнения, отнасительно реальной стоимости   Врач сказал , что имплант нужен чтобы не было сдавливания позванков. т.к. вместе с грыжей выскабливают всё ядро(хрящ) из оного, дабы избежать рецидива. Так что наверное логично что титан нужен.


----------



## AIR (23 Фев 2012)

Ну, это наверное не окончательный ценник, ведь после операции в больнице прийдётся находиться какое то время и за деньги..


----------



## djovani (23 Фев 2012)

бунтарка написал(а):


> Привет народ)) я к вам ворвусь без стука у моего мужа 2 грыжи поясничного отдела, были сегодня на консультации в Бурденко. Зав.отделением сказал что 100% операция и тоже говорил о имплантах, сама операция 90 000, а вот импланты по 75 000 за каждый и того 240 000. Проштудировала весь инет, цен нигде нет. А меня терзают сомнения, отнасительно реальной стоимости Врач сказал , что имплант нужен чтобы не было сдавливания позванков. т.к. вместе с грыжей выскабливают всё ядро(хрящ) из оного, дабы избежать рецидива. Так что наверное логично что титан нужен.


Ну и выскочит она обратно, ну и что, у меня вон опять выскочила ,на том же месте ,и почти такая же в размере, но главное адских болей в ноге нет.
Вот будет болеть невыносимо,тогда и подумаем что делать, а пока Слава Богу, живу , хожу , в машине за рулём , работаю потихоньку, сплю прекрасно.
Смотрю я и наблюдаю, как это в последнее время любят спекулировать но болезни людей, вырезать грыжу и сразу имплант, 2 импланта= колесо самолёта.


----------



## anusya (23 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Обалдеть а если не секрет что за больница? где вы все это сделали?


НИИ скорой помощи Джанелидзе, плановая операция, не по скорой.


----------



## Мила_Я (23 Фев 2012)

Вот если бы и после установки импланты грыжи не росли, а ведь растут и в качестве и в количестве...


----------



## djovani (23 Фев 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Вот если бы и после установки импланты грыжи не росли, а ведь растут и в качестве и в количестве...


ну и тогда толк от них, от имплантов, выкачивание денег ?


----------



## anusya (24 Фев 2012)

Дык у кого как, у кого старость раньше наступит, чем грыжи беспокоить станут, а у кого...


----------



## Svetlana U (7 Мар 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Вот если бы и после установки импланты грыжи не росли, а ведь растут


вот тут я не поняла, ведь имплант встает на место удаленного диска, так откуда там расти....

почитала, а цены в Бурденко разные... в январе 65 тыщ, в феврале 90 тыщ, а нам в феврале насчитали 120 тыщ, нда, ценники у них разные
сегодня муж ездил на очередную консультацию, там врач сказал, что имплант ваще не нужен, только операция, но она платная - 150 тыщ и если поторопимся и заплатим до 13 марта, то 14 уже прооперируют... после таких слов кажется просто выкачка денег, все быстрее, да и способы решения у все хирургов разные


----------



## Елена Чикова (7 Мар 2012)

Svetlana U написал(а):


> почитала, а цены в Бурденко разные... в январе 65 тыщ, в феврале 90 тыщ, а нам в феврале насчитали 120 тыщ, нда, ценники у них разные


Скорее всего цены зависят от сложности операции.


Svetlana U написал(а):


> сегодня муж ездил на очередную консультацию, там врач сказал, что имплант ваще не нужен, только операция, но она платная - 150 тыщ и если поторопимся и заплатим до 13 марта, то 14 уже прооперируют... после таких слов кажется просто выкачка денег, все быстрее, да и способы решения у все хирургов разные


Это вам тот же врач сказал, к которому вы до этого ездили? Если да, то я бы десять раз подумала перед тем, как довериться ему


----------



## Svetlana U (7 Мар 2012)

вот и я задумалась


----------



## vladislava (8 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте! 
 У моего отца грыжа пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Первый раз операцию делали 15 лет назад, сейчас вновь МОНИКИ дал направление на операцию - но бесплатно её сделают только в Солнечногорске. Хотелось бы узнать, где проводят такие операции и в каких ценовых пределах? Может, кто-то порекомендует хорошую клинику  с не слишком дорогой операцией? Какой вообще ценовой разброс? Спасибо огромное заранее. Врач сказал, что оперировать нужно чем скорее, тем лучше, иначе откажет стопа (защемление  нерва).


----------



## Мила_Я (8 Мар 2012)

Svetlana U написал(а):


> вот тут я не поняла, ведь имплант встает на место удаленного диска, так откуда там расти....


Импланты бывают разные. У меня стоял межостистый (Coflex).


----------



## anusya (8 Мар 2012)

А растут грыжи снова не те, что удалили, а выше и ниже! Конечно, в том только случае, если удалили все содержимое диска.


----------



## sergulenok (8 Мар 2012)

В Москве есть два Бурденко, в какое из них надо обращаться?


----------



## Елена Чикова (8 Мар 2012)

sergulenok написал(а):


> В Москве есть два Бурденко, в какое из них надо обращаться?


А в области еще три... Походите по врачам, кому больше доверия будет, к тому и идите


----------



## vladislava (9 Мар 2012)

Огромное всем спасибо за множество полезной информации! И скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

Мне прислали счёт на оплату диама, но в счёте ни слова о диаме. При выяснении по телефону с агентом: "что это за филькину грамоту он мне прислал" ответил это это происки бухгалтерии, у них так заведено. Если мне забьют вместо диама самодельный чопик я не смогу предъявить претензии. Кто сталкивался с подобным тупизмом? Некое ООО "Нейроспайн".


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

Вот скан:


----------



## Мила_Я (21 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Мне прислали счёт на оплату диама, но в счёте ни слова о диаме. При выяснении по телефону с агентом: "что это за филькину грамоту он мне прислал" ответил это это происки бухгалтерии, у них так заведено. Если мне забьют вместо диама самодельный чопик я не смогу предъявить претензии. Кто сталкивался с подобным тупизмом? Некое ООО "Нейроспайн".


Мдааа...Типа: думайте сами, решайте сами ? )) Мне к счету на Кофлекс прилагался сертификат, а на выписку наклеивали индивидуальный номер импланта.


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

Сертификат был с номером счёта?


----------



## Мила_Я (21 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Сертификат был с номером счёта?


Да.


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

Агент сказал что в цену имплантанта входит доставка, доставка инструмента, стерилизация, забор оставшихся трёх имплантантов и инструмента, поэтому написан №17, бухгалтерии так удобнее. На просьбу дописать в строке "наименование" DIAM и вместо MSD - 
*Medtronic* Sofamor Danek, ответил что так программа печатает и он не в силах там изменить.
На просьбу предоставить перечень услуг, производимых по №17 сказал что надо идти в бухгалтерию и там у них выпытывать этот перечень и это "головная боль".


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

Ну на выписку и мне обещают наклеить паспорт и отдать пустую коробку. Но я обещаниям не верю.


----------



## Maxwell (21 Май 2012)

А имплантант MSD001 выглядит вот так: http://www.spineinfo.ru/infosources/case/cases_20.html


----------



## Мила_Я (21 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> А имплантант MSD001 выглядит вот так: http://www.spineinfo.ru/infosources/case/cases_20.html


Брррр...Maxwell, когда операция?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

24-го мая


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Когда мы покупаем телевизор в счёте так и написано: "телевизор, модель, серийник", хотя в его цену включён пульт ДУ, кабеля, инструкция, доставка в магазин, зарплата работникам, аренда, гарантийное обслуживание. Почему же с имплантантом нельзя оформлять также?
Наверное откажусь я от операции, потому что в счёте бардак.


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Мдааа...Типа: думайте сами, решайте сами ? )) Мне к счету на Кофлекс прилагался сертификат, а на выписку наклеивали индивидуальный номер импланта.


А сертификат приходил вместе со счётом на электронку?


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> А сертификат приходил вместе со счётом на электронку?


У нас в городе есть представитель, который занимается продажей имплантов. Я пошла туда, мне дали счет и сертификат.


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Ясно, и в счёте было написано "Coflex"?


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Май 2012)

Счет-фактура + товарная накладная + квитанция + кассовый чек + регистрационное удостоверение Федер. службы по надзору в сфере здравоохр. + сертификат соответствия


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Огромное спасибо Мила_Я!


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Май 2012)

Рада помочь
Может в счете по электронке они больше и ничего не указывают?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Жесть, у Вас вообще Ипэшник. Ну хоть ФИО его там есть?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

С одной стороны для установки кофлекса нужен только нож и молоток, может поэтому в счёте просто кофлекс?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

http://vzyskanie-dolgov.ru/proverit-kompaniyu-po-inn-ili-ogrn/inn/7728756162 вот тот-же директор, зарегистрирован в 2010, в 2011 отчётность не здавалась


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Жесть, у Вас вообще Ипэшник. Ну хоть ФИО его там есть?


Есть, у них и лицензия была. Была инфа в интернете, что они официальные дистрибьютеры. Ну да,еще по-моему плоскогубцы, он у меня слегка деформированный, подгоняли видимо


----------



## Мила_Я (22 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> http://vzyskanie-dolgov.ru/proverit-kompaniyu-po-inn-ili-ogrn/inn/7728756162 вот тот-же директор, зарегистрирован в 2010, в 2011 отчётность не здавалась


Тоже это нашла, там 2010 год. Каждый год год новая контора. Уход от налогов?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

А кто-нибудь получил налоговый вычет за имплантанты или платную операцию?


----------



## Нюшка (22 Май 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> А кто-нибудь получил налоговый вычет за имплантанты или платную операцию?


Я в 2011 г. получала. При выписке из больницы выдали папку с документами( чеки, договор, копия лицензии...)-сказали отнесешь в налоговую. Приложила декларацию и отнесла. В налоговой сказали, что вроде с 2012 ожидается получение вычета за дорогостоящее лечение без декларации. Так ли это-не знаю.


----------



## Maxwell (22 Май 2012)

Хорошая новость


----------



## Maxwell (30 Июн 2012)

Меня обрадовали тем что сказали что за имплантанты вычет не делается, только за мед.услуги.


----------



## Евгений М (5 Июл 2012)

IrinaNsk написал(а):


> А я попросила поделиться Вас впечатлениями, как раз потому что была год назад там на консультации нейрохирурга и у меня практически чисто интуитивно сложилось негативное впечатление, интуиции своей я доверилась и прооперировалась в другом месте. А уже после этого слышала не один негативный отзыв о результатах операций в НИИТО. А на рынок за продуктами через месяц после операции – это круто, точнее неосмотрительно. А в на какие тренажеры и в какую клинику ходите? С чем боритесь? Какой эффект?


 
А где в Новосибирске Вы оперировались?


----------



## IrinaNsk (7 Июл 2012)

Евгений М написал(а):


> А где в Новосибирске Вы оперировались?


Оперировалась в  Железнодорожной больнице.


----------



## Maxwell (16 Июл 2012)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Я в 2011 г. получала. При выписке из больницы выдали папку с документами( чеки, договор, копия лицензии...)-сказали отнесешь в налоговую. Приложила декларацию и отнесла. В налоговой сказали, что вроде с 2012 ожидается получение вычета за дорогостоящее лечение без декларации. Так ли это-не знаю.


А сколько стоило лечение и имплантант?


----------



## Нюшка (16 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> А сколько стоило лечение и имплантант?


Только операция была. Имплантами не балуюсь. Ок. 55 тыс.


----------



## Maxwell (17 Июл 2012)

а где это так дорого?


----------



## Нюшка (18 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> а где это так дорого?


А где дешевле?


----------



## Павел григорьевич (20 Июл 2012)

А мне похоже повезло. 40 тыс. всего просят. Или не повезло? Что за такие деньги мне поставят? Может все бесплатно, а это врачу, на коньячок"!?


----------



## Нюшка (20 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> а где это так дорого?


Я оперировалась в полностью частной клинике, обладающей лучшим оборудованием и опытом, чем государственные (бесплатные) клиники нашего города. Значительная часть этой суммы-проживание. К примеру, мне не нужно было, хромая, бегать по больницам, сдавать анализы-я просто привезла свое тельце и все предоперационные обследования, консультации прошла практически в палате. Ну и некоторые еще отличия между бесплатной и платной медициной есть


----------



## Xenie (20 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> а где это так дорого?


Мне операция и имплант обошлись в 96 тыс.руб.


----------



## Андрей92 (20 Июл 2012)

Все больше убеждаюсь в том, что если у человека есть деньги - то он царь и бог)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2012)

Главное чтобы не Павел I? и не Николай II.


----------



## Елена Чикова (21 Июл 2012)

Павел григорьевич написал(а):


> А мне похоже повезло. 40 тыс. всего просят. Или не повезло? Что за такие деньги мне поставят? Может все бесплатно, а это врачу, на коньячок"!?


Я за операцию и "проживание" за 9 дней отдала 40 тыс. А имплант обошелся в полтора раза дороже.


----------



## Maxwell (21 Июл 2012)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Я оперировалась в полностью частной клинике, обладающей лучшим оборудованием и опытом, чем государственные (бесплатные) клиники нашего города. Значительная часть этой суммы-проживание. К примеру, мне не нужно было, хромая, бегать по больницам, сдавать анализы-я просто привезла свое тельце и все предоперационные обследования, консультации прошла практически в палате. Ну и некоторые еще отличия между бесплатной и платной медициной есть


А рану чем обрабатывали?


----------



## Maxwell (21 Июл 2012)

У меня вышло 95: 70 - диам + 5 нейрохирургу + 2 ассистенту + 13 мамке на гостиницу + 2 шофёру + 3 бензин и штрафы.


----------



## Нюшка (21 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> А рану чем обрабатывали?


БРИЛЛИАНТОВОЙ зеленью, а не как простым смертным-зеленкой


----------



## Maxwell (21 Июл 2012)

Сомневаюсь я нащёт коммерческих. Если там даже анилиновым красителем пользуются.


----------



## жихарка (2 Авг 2012)

Bravo написал(а):


> О каких имплантах идет речь, не совсем понял.. Для транспедикулярной фиксации или протез диска? Если протез диска - то вроде бы цена таких операций не 850, а в 20 000 евро вполне можно уложиться, причем в Израиле..
> Почему такое отчаяние? У меня есть деньги (пока тьфу-тьфу) на операцию, но пока лечусь консервативно.
> Операция не даст никаких гарантий, может стать хуже, может лучше, в любом случае, с причиной - остеохондрозом - надо бороться..
> Что Вы перепробовали из консервативного? Зачем так отчаиваться?


Вы уверены что 20000 евро для среднего россиянина посильная сумма,особенно когда человек не может полноценно работать а накопления потрачены на лечение?


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2012)

Нет, я про то, что обычно операции стоят 70-150 тысяч. А за 20 000 ойро можно вставить протез диска. Естественно, 20 000 мало у кого есть, а те, у кого есть, скорее всего грыжами не страдают. Для примера, в Федеральном Центре Травматологии, Ортопедии и Эндопротезирования в Чебоксарах операции 60-70 тысяч. Техника там на уровне, но, к сожалению, малоинвазивных на позвоночнике хирург Соловьев не делает..  Туда, кстати, можно попасть по квотам и бесплатно, центр федеральный.


----------



## дрон43 (2 Авг 2012)

Ещё один ценнег. За 15 килорублей чуть северней от вас ваш позвоночник вскроют, выскребут, и отправят через недельку домой. Ну а если надо имплант, то плюс ваши 60-70 килорублей. Есть такой "спец" в областной (фамилию называть не буду), ни к чему мяснику реклама.


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Ещё один ценнег. За 15 килорублей чуть северней от вас ваш позвоночник вскроют, выскребут, и отправят через недельку домой. Ну а если надо имплант, то плюс ваши 60-70 килорублей. Есть такой "спец" в областной (фамилию называть не буду), ни к чему мяснику реклама.


Нет, в Чебоксарах как раз вроде бы два хороших нейрохирурга, Соловьев и еще один - запамятовал. Но Соловьев в федеральном центре, где условия, оборудование самое современное, а второй просто в больнице.. Соответственно, лучше туда попадать.. Мясников и коновалов и в Чебоксарах полно, у них бесплатно можно прооперироваться наверное.  Их даже не рассматриваем, тут люди более-менее вменяемые так-то..


----------



## CUBA (21 Авг 2012)

В Москве в Реабилитационном центре операция 105000р, плюс около 20000р обследование и анализы,, ну хирургу в конвертике...))


----------



## gala1 (21 Ноя 2012)

IrinaNsk написал(а):


> Бесплатно видимо можно сделать, к примеру вызвав скорую и если врачи решат, что есть показания к срочной операции. то прооперируют. Если решат что таких показаний нет, то могут назначить плановую операцию, будете ждать ее долго от нескольких месяцев до бесконечности, видимо. Я год назад записывалась в очередь на плановую операцию в новосибирском НИИТО, сказали, позвонят, до сих пор не звонили, видимо еще очередь не подошла. Ну, я и не ждала конечно, делала платно, выбрав на мой взгляд лучших специалистов. Мне сама операция и стационар в платной больнице обошлась где-то в 70 тыс. руб. Но надо помнить, что операция это только пол дела, важна и послеоперационная реабилитация, ее я решила доверить тоже частной клинике, это у меня вышло еще около 40 тыс., да плюс лекарства. Все удовольствие обошлось около 120 тыс. руб. Но правильно было замечено выше, что все индивидуально.


 
Подскажите,пожалуйста,в какой клинике Новосиба Вы проходили реабилитацию.И результат.Мне очень важно сейчас.


----------



## gala1 (21 Ноя 2012)

Нася написал(а):


> Это в какой больнице операции бесплатно делают?


 Мне делали по квоте в НИИТО(в квоту вошло абсолютно все,имплант в том числе)


----------



## gala1 (21 Ноя 2012)

andruha написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,дело в том что что,при истончении хряща(протрузия)хирург,хочет воткнуть межостистый.имплант Diam.,сказав при этом что он титановый,операция бесплатно,только надо заплатить за имплант75 тысяч.Однако прочитав в харрактеристики этого импланта,вы найдёте,что он сделан из силикона и только крепления сделаны из титановых скрепок,что уже наводт на мысль ,что хирург врёт и изначально завысил цену,зная безвыходность ситуации.При этом намекая,что в Иркутске только он один делает такие операции.
> Знающие люди подскажите,неужели силиконовая прокладка и 40 минутная операция стоит 75 тысяч(операция бесплатно),Где можно узнать реальную стоимость импланта?И Можно ли сделать такую операцию подешевле и где?Большое спасибо!yahoo


 Мне DIAM месяц назад ставили.Да,он силиконовый.Врач сразу об этом сказал и сказал,что стоит он 70 тыс.Мне по квоте делали,имплант в том числе.Из Иркутска делали по квоте у нас в НИИТО.И не только из Иркутска.Причем операция одной женщины стоила около 400 тыс.В квоту и дорога входила.Узнайте в Министерстве здравохранения своей области. И требуйте.


----------



## Xenie (21 Ноя 2012)

gala1 написал(а):


> И не только из Иркутска.Причем операция одной женщины стоила около 400 тыс.В квоту и дорога входила.Узнайте в Министерстве здравохранения своей области. И требуйте.


 Узнавали... В Ижевске квоту на ДИАМ не дают  т.к. в Ижевске их ставят, а ставят только платно...


----------



## gala1 (22 Ноя 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Узнавали... В Ижевске квоту на ДИАМ не дают  т.к. в Ижевске их ставят, а ставят только платно...


 Удачи Вам в восстановлении и здоровья!!!


----------



## Xenie (22 Ноя 2012)

gala1 написал(а):


> Удачи Вам в восстановлении и здоровья!!!


И Вам здоровья!
И привет Нску


----------



## anusya (27 Ноя 2012)

gala1 написал(а):


> Мне DIAM месяц назад ставили.Да,он силиконовый.Врач сразу об этом сказал и сказал,что стоит он 70 тыс.Мне по квоте делали,имплант в том числе.Из Иркутска делали по квоте у нас в НИИТО.И не только из Иркутска.Причем операция одной женщины стоила около 400 тыс.В квоту и дорога входила.Узнайте в Министерстве здравохранения своей области. И требуйте.


Он *титановый*! Он облит весь силиконом, чтобы ткани ваши не контактировали с металлом, или для чего-то подобного.


----------



## gala1 (27 Ноя 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Он *титановый*! Он облит весь силиконом, чтобы ткани ваши не контактировали с металлом, или для чего-то подобного.


 *DIAM* – новая концепция в лечении болей в спине и нижних 
Имплантат *ДИАМ *- конструкция для динамический стабилизации позвоночника, используемая для лечения боли в пояснице и боли, распространяющейся в ноги. Основа имплантата *ДИАМ *изготовлена из силикона, его внешняя оболочка - из полиэтилен-тетрафталата (полиэстера), фиксирующее устройство - из титана. Первая установка системы *ДИАМ *была произведена в 1996 г., а к настоящему времени уже выполнены тысячи таких операций


----------



## LostAtar (3 Дек 2012)

Мне вот назвали ценник 220тыс. руб. за 4-х винтовую систему жёсткой фиксации ("титановая"). 
Видимо, потому что сама операция/палата "за счёт ОМС".


----------



## vbl15 (15 Мар 2013)

В НМХЦ Пирогова открылось второе нейрохирургическое отделение. В настоящее время имеются квоты на операции на первое полугодие. Приглашаем всех нуждающихся.
Спектр патологии: 
Дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания позвоночника (грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, дегенеративные стенозы позвоночного канала, дегенеративный спондилолистез )
Воспалительные заболевания позвоночника
Новообразования позвоночника (гемангиомы, метастазы в тела позвонков, первичные опухоли позвонков)
Деформации позвоночника (сколиоз, спондилолистез)
Травмы и последствия травм позвоночника


----------



## Maxwell (15 Мар 2013)

Это ли не там Андиашку порезали?
Добавлено: Mar 15, 2013 6:36 PM


anusya написал(а):


> Он *титановый*! Он облит весь силиконом, чтобы ткани ваши не контактировали с металлом, или для чего-то подобного.


Ещё не известно что лучше: контакт костей с титаном (есть вероятность что срастётся с костью и не будеть стираться) или контакт костей с лавсаном и резорбцией костной ткани.
Добавлено: Mar 15, 2013 7:00 PM
Моему знакомому в Москве в каком-то военном госпитале поставили транспедикулярку "фламинго" по 120 руб. + койко-место = 300 руб. Операцией доволен, только долго тянул - заработал парез.


----------



## Денвер (26 Май 2013)

привет ввсем!!! делать операцию буду в институте им. Ситенко. Купил два импланта за 76000 рублей. Транспедикулярная фиксация системы СТРАЙКЕР и динамическая защита ДИАМ. Это 19200 грн.+6000 грн пребывание в стационаре+3000 грн лекарства+.....завтра узнаю остальное. Да еще надо самому доктору дать на лапу,да хирургу,сколько будет стоить сама операция через кассу тоже завтра........отпишусь как только все будет известно....


----------



## La murr (27 Май 2013)

Нася написал(а):


> Это в какой больнице операции бесплатно делают?


Нася, я не потратила ни копейки! Правда, у меня не ДИАМ. 
Оплатила только дорогу до клиники.


----------



## Денвер (9 Июн 2013)

короче сделали мне операцию. Все вместе вышло 160-170 тысяч рублей. Двойной кассы нет,все через бухгалтерию. В сумме 160 000,также включена благодарность хирургу и лечащему доктору. Езжайте не бойтесь,врачи просто супер,специалисты высочайшего класса....


----------



## La murr (29 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> короче сделали мне операцию. Все вместе вышло 160-170 тысяч рублей. Двойной кассы нет,все через бухгалтерию. В сумме 160 000,также включена благодарность хирургу и лечащему доктору. Езжайте не бойтесь,врачи просто супер,специалисты высочайшего класса....


 
Ещё бы даром...


----------



## Денвер (30 Июн 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Ещё бы даром...


да...сыпались бы они с неба,деньги то...


----------



## ada211 (6 Авг 2013)

А на имплант М6 квота распространяется, не знаете?


----------



## Loccitane (6 Авг 2013)

ada211 написал(а):


> А на М6 квота распространяется ,не знаете?


Я слышала,что нет. А установка его стоит 200 тысяч рублей


----------



## ada211 (6 Авг 2013)

*Loccitane*, мне сказали 220 тыщ и почему же нет квоты?  Очень странно..


----------



## Loccitane (6 Авг 2013)

ada211 написал(а):


> *Loccitane*, мне сказали 220 тыщ и почему же нет квоты? Очень странно..


уху,странно  Но я, дурная башка, и ДИАМы за свой счета ставила


----------



## ada211 (6 Авг 2013)

*Loccitane*, зато может бережней к себе относиться будете ))


----------



## Loccitane (6 Авг 2013)

ada211 написал(а):


> *Loccitane*, зато может бережней к себе относиться будете ))


Уху, вот и пишу в своей теме "Как перестать быть "хрустальной вазой"


----------



## Sonya Koshkina (7 Авг 2013)

*Loccitane, *подавайте документы на налоговый вычет. 13% вернут. А почему диамы ставили? Нестабильность?


----------



## Loccitane (7 Авг 2013)

Sonya Koshkina написал(а):


> *Loccitane, *подавайте документы на налоговый вычет. 13% вернут. А почему диамы ставили? Нестабильность?


Могут и не вернуть  Эммм... Доктор без ДИАМов не работает, да и грыжи большие были 17мм и 8 мм, и в мрт написано было ретролистез L5 - 5 мм,  вроде это нестабильность и есть


----------



## Жаннат (4 Фев 2014)

Стоимость различных видов лечения имеет немаловажное значение в наше время. Порой наличие или отсутствие финансов играет решающую роль в дальнейшем течении болезни. Пролистав форум так и не нашла темы о цене на мануальную терапию, операции, санаторно-курортное лечение. Думаю для многих было бы интересно узнать сколько же всё это стоит? Ясно, что на форуме собрались люди из разных стран, но это еще интереснее- сравнить цены у нас и там. Начну с себя:
  Операция МДЭ была проведена в ноябре 2013 года в НИИ нейрохирургии в Киеве. Она обошлась мне в 7500 грн ( примерно 900 долларов). В сумму входит корсет- 250 грн


----------



## FlyLady (4 Фев 2014)

Вот еще немного на эту тему )

Модератор: темы объединены.


----------



## Жаннат (4 Фев 2014)

Ну вот, оказывается, тема была! Я не нашла в поисковике.


----------



## Yulya I (10 Мар 2014)

Доброе время суток! Не знала куда написать, решила в эту тему, на форуме только зарегистрировалась, еще не разобралась толком что к чему. Заранее прошу прощения, если нарушила правила.
У ребенка 13 лет сколиоз 3 степени. Ездили в Краевую поликлиннику. Порекомендовали корсет Шено. У нас его стоимость 40 тыс.рублей. Ехать  заказывать надо в др.город. Врач объяснил мне, что он меняется раз в год. Если бы это был единоразовый платеж, я бы смогла его осилить, но я одна воспитываю двух детей, мне неоткуда и не от кого ждать помощи, я не смогу "вытянуть" такие суммы.
Я прочла, что ФСС возмещает стоимость корсета и проезда, но только детям-инвалидам. Врач-ортопед сказал, что по сколиозу инвалидность не дают вообще, даже, если  4 степень. Для инвалидности по др.причинам у нас нет показаний. В связи с этим вопрос: неужели нельзя никак выбить у государства возмещение за расходы?
Может подскажете куда нужно писать письма, чтоб меня "услышали". Заранее всем большое спасибо за ответы и оказанное внимание!


----------



## Xenie (10 Мар 2014)

Yulya I написал(а):


> Доброе время суток!Не знала куда написать,решила в эту тему,на форуме только зарегистрировалась,еще не разобралась толком что к чему.Заранее прошу прощения,если нарушила правила.У ребенка 13 лет сколиоз 3 степени.Ездили в Краевую поликлиннику. Порекомендовали корсет Шено.У нас его стоимость 40 тыс.рублей.Ехать  заказывать надо в др.город.Врач объяснил мне,что он меняется раз в год.Если бы это был единоразовый платеж,я бы смогла его осилить,но я одна воспитываю двух детей,мне неоткуда и не от кого ждать помощи,я не смогу "вытянуть" такие суммы.Я прочла,что ФСС возмещает стоимость корсета и проезда,но только детям-инвалидам.Врач-ортопед сказал,что по сколиозу инвалидность не дают вообще,даже,если  4 степень.Для инвалидности по др.причинам у нас нет показаний.В связи с этим вопрос:неужели нельзя никак выбить у государства возмещение за расходы?Может подскажете куда нужно писать письма ,чтоб меня "услышали".Заранее всем большое спасибо за ответы и оказанное внимание!


Во-первых, надо успокоиться!
Во-вторых, инвалидность дают, по показаниям, радуйтесь если у Вашего ребенка их нет, а если есть, то стоит ее оформить
Ну, и третье, для начала позвоните в свою страховую компанию, их контакты обычно указаны на полисе ОМС (полис ребенка, т.к. ситуация связана с ним), они более точно обычно указывают направление
В-четвертых, если страх.компания окажутся бесполезными, то пишите письмо в МЗ, сначала в местную, потом в федеральную, с приложением всех письменных ответов.
Еще вариант, обратиться к местному депутату, и попросить у него денег
ну, как-то так


----------



## Yulya I (10 Мар 2014)

Xenie,большое спасибо!


----------



## doc (10 Мар 2014)

Yulya I написал(а):


> Врач-ортопед сказал, что по сколиозу инвалидность не дают вообще, даже, если 4 степень. Для инвалидности по др.причинам у нас нет показаний.


1. Ваш ортопед Вас дезинформировал насчёт инвалидности.
2. Корсетотерапию применяют далеко не все специалисты, считая её малоэффективной при сколиозе.


----------



## Виня 17 (22 Июл 2016)

Буся написал(а):


> Операция по показаниям, при наличии полиса ОМС  бесплатна в порядке очереди . Вне очереди - по срочным показаниям. В каком регионе Вы живете? Делала в декабре в Самаре - БЕСПЛАТНО, даже анестезиолог не предлагал оплатить "хороший" наркоз.


Где делали в Самаре? И как себя чувствуете в течение этого времени?


----------

